# alle links öffnen



## FacE_kiLLa (24. Jun 2005)

hi zusammen
würde gerne wissen ob es einen befehl gibt um eine seite die mit java aufgebaut ist, das man alle links die dort auf der seite sind öffnen kann.

ich habs versucht sie als ein neues tag zu öffnen aber dan kommt immerwieder diese gleiche php seite *grml*


----------



## AlArenal (24. Jun 2005)

hallo ich würde gern haben dass ihr mich versteht obwohl ich weiß ja nicht aber manchmal aber auch nur manchmal sagt man man könne nur schwer entziffern was ich eigentlich versuche zu sagewn weil ich ja so selten satzzeichen benutze und mir auch sonst alle mühe geben mich unverständlich auszudrücken und außerdem muss ich dazu noch sagen dass mein anliegen glaub ich gar nichts mit java zu tun hat und im unterforum aufgaben und gesuche völlig deplatziert ist und so wollte ich halt nur mal so erwähnt haben *hmpf*


----------



## bambi (24. Jun 2005)

Armer AlArenal!!!

Eine gaaaaaanz grosse Runde
[schild=4 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Ganz viel Mitleid!!! Und Kopf hoch![/schild]
fuer Dich! Aber zum Trost - ich glaub' net, dass das an Dir liegt...  :wink: 

@FacE_kiLLa: Was meinst Du mit "...das man alle links die dort auf der seite sind öffnen kann..." Wieso sollte man die net
oeffnen koennen? Was fuer Links? Wie willst Du die denn oeffnen? ...


----------



## Guest (25. Jun 2005)

> würde gerne wissen ob es einen befehl gibt um eine seite die mit java aufgebaut ist, das man alle links die dort auf der seite sind öffnen kann.
> 
> ich habs versucht sie als ein neues tag zu öffnen aber dan kommt immerwieder diese gleiche php seite *grml*



Brrr... ich glaub hier verwechselt jemand etwas aber määächtig.

Ne Seite die mit Java aufgebaut ist dann dazu noch Tags aus Links machen *grüberl* und dann kommt immer die selbe PHP Seite
Man ich bin überweltigt


----------



## FacE_kiLLa (25. Jun 2005)

ja genau wie du es sagtest



> Ne Seite die mit Java aufgebaut ist dann dazu noch Tags aus Links machen *grüberl* und dann kommt immer die selbe PHP Seite



aber ich will jeden dieser links einzeln öffnen
könnt ihr mir da helfen ?


----------



## Jockel (25. Jun 2005)

Zwei Links die ggf. weiterhelfen: Eins und Zwei. Helfen beide Links nach gründlichem lesen nicht weiter, dann würde ich hier drauf tippen: Link.


----------

